# mixing religion & MA



## jarrod (Feb 7, 2009)

there was another thread that touched on some instructors' desire to incorporate the christian faith in their school.  that is all well & good so long as it is done up front.  but i got thinking about all the marketing opportunities that other religions are missing out on.  below are a few ideas:

valhalla MMA: a place for odinists & heathens to learn how to subdue their enemies should their axe break from dealing one too many a mighty blow.

mohammed's house of judo & jujitsu: seperate classes for men & women.  special gi's with attached face covers for the ladies.

school of punjabi-stabby:  knife fighting for sikhs.  self-explanatory.

authentic krav maga: offering this art is a real _mitzvah_ but, oy, why so expensive?

we'll just start a running club for buddhists, since they're pacifists.

the above was all in fun, hope nobody's upset 

jf


----------



## elder999 (Feb 7, 2009)

jarrod said:


> there was another thread that touched on some instructors' desire to incorporate the christian faith in their school. that is all well & good so long as it is done up front. but i got thinking about all the marketing opportunities that other religions are missing out on. below are a few ideas:
> 
> valhalla MMA: a place for odinists & heathens to learn how to subdue their enemies should their axe break from dealing one too many a mighty blow.


 
Berzerker Martial Arts.



jarrod said:


> mohammed's house of judo & jujitsu: seperate classes for men & women. special gi's with attached face covers for the ladies.


 
Chinese Muslim MArtial Arts



jarrod said:


> school of punjabi-stabby: knife fighting for sikhs. self-explanatory.


 

Gatka! -I think Brian Van Cise has some video posted somewhere on here......



jarrod said:


> we'll just start a running club for buddhists, since they're pacifists.


 
I was tempted to post about Shaolin or SHorinji kenpo, but, _since it's all in fun,_: The Marathon Monks of Mt. Hiei 

Seems as though there's nothing new under the sun........:lfao:


----------



## jarrod (Feb 7, 2009)

all well & good elder, but let's get down to business: how do we market it here in america?

jf


----------



## elder999 (Feb 7, 2009)

jarrod said:


> all well & good elder, but let's get down to business: how do we market it here in america?
> 
> jf


 

Well, which one?

I mean, they're all already here-you should talk to them about marketing.....

.....though the Sikhs might do well if they replaced the _kirpan_ with a holy .45-people would be lining up! :lol:

(Maybe that's an idea-start a _new_ religion-with martial arts, and *guns*....)


----------



## jarrod (Feb 7, 2009)

elder999 said:


> (Maybe that's an idea-start a _new_ religion-with martial arts, and *guns*....)


 
i LIKE this.

however, it's already done.

http://firstchurchofalvis.com/

jf


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 9, 2009)

jarrod said:


> valhalla MMA: a place for odinists & heathens to learn how to subdue their enemies should their axe break from dealing one too many a mighty blow.


 
Where do I sign up!?!


----------



## jarrod (Feb 9, 2009)

bring the head of a frost giant to my ale-hall, then we'll talk.

hail.

jf


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 10, 2009)

Market the Beserker MA group heavily in AV clubs, LARP communities, D&D meetings, and Metallica concerts?


----------



## tellner (Feb 10, 2009)

Sword of the Lord Christian Martial Arts: Learn how to smite them hip and thigh and several other theologically significant places. Cross-hilts only.


----------



## thardey (Feb 10, 2009)

tellner said:


> Sword of the Lord Christian Martial Arts: Learn how to smite them hip and thigh and several other theologically significant places. Cross-hilts only.


 
Don't forget "dividing bone and marrow, soul and spirit." "With weapons of righteousness in the right hand and the left."


----------

